# Cheapest legal way to send spiders and scorpions



## neubii18 (May 3, 2010)

I recenty learned that shipping with usps is illegal,but they are so cheap.what would be the best and cheapest way to send scorpions an spiders?thanks a bunch!


----------



## J.huff23 (May 3, 2010)

Im not sure there is a "legal" way to send Ts in the mail. I could be wrong though.


----------



## neubii18 (May 3, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## jeff1962 (May 3, 2010)

People have been sending T.s through the mail for years. In fact I have never received one I have purchased any other way. There is no cheaper way that I am aware of. Just don't advertise whats in the box and you will be fine.Also do not put fragile or anything out of the ordinary in regards to markings on the box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neubii18 (May 3, 2010)

What are the penalties if usps finds the spiders.and would it work if they ask me what's in the package to say " collectables" since that's what spider and scorpions are to some people.they are in collections.


----------



## jayefbe (May 4, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> What are the penalties if usps finds the spiders.and would it work if they ask me what's in the package to say " collectables" since that's what spider and scorpions are to some people.they are in collections.


The most likely outcome would be a warning letter saying, "it is against regulations.........if you do it again you can be fined/arrested/etc".  Also, postal employees are not allowed to ask what are in packages.  I imagine, after seeing thousands of the things every day, they have no interest either.


----------



## Scoolman (May 4, 2010)

If you get caught, you can be fined, imprisoned, and have the tarantula confiscated.


----------



## Moose9 (May 4, 2010)

From what I have read, its not legal through any of the shipping carriers to ship tarantulas. However, you can apparently request through UPS or Fed EX to setup a special account or get special permission to ship ts. I have read its a long drawn out process though.

I had also read that the USPS will knowingly ship ts via ground service only. Shipping ts and scorpions legally or other has been talked about in other threads here on this forum. Use the search and you'll read what I've read.

Other than that, I have always used the USPS for shipping and receiving all my ts and roaches. USPS is definitely the least expensive overall in my experience. I can't see spending $50+ for overnight through UPS or Fed EX when I can spend a quarter of that or less on priority through the USPS.


----------



## sean-820 (May 4, 2010)

What about if you get a DOA and you bought insurance for it? How do you prove your package got damaged so you can be refunded if you cant tell them whats in it?


----------



## ametan (May 4, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> What about if you get a DOA and you bought insurance for it? How do you prove your package got damaged so you can be refunded if you cant tell them whats in it?


You don't buy USPS insurance. If you have a DOA, you need to contact the seller and make sure you followed his/her LAG (live arrival guarantee) policies.


----------



## neubii18 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you help.


----------



## Evil Seedlet (May 4, 2010)

Also, shipping roaches is legal   anything that isn't normally considered venomous is fine. I did a whole lotta research the other day, hehe. I suppose if there was a roach with venom you wouldn't be allowed to ship it though.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 4, 2010)

you can not collect on a doa for a spider from USPS. that is not what insurance is for. it is for lost or smithereened packages.  since their rules clearly state you can not ship any spiders except possibly mesothelae, uloboridae, and whatever that other one is... you would be kind of a mark to go and ask them for money for a dead spider


shipping roaches across state lines requires permits you are not likely to get, btw


if you are just looking to ship inside CA or maybe even NV and AZ there is a biz called something like Golden State Shipping that will do t's and maybe scorps. they are expensive, though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil Seedlet (May 5, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> shipping roaches across state lines requires permits you are not likely to get, btw


Just curious, can you source this? I haven't found anything saying this (except for shipping into Florida). I found the info about shipping spiders pretty quickly, I'd just like to see something official so I can be sure XD


----------



## GartenSpinnen (May 5, 2010)

It would be a good idea for any persons theoretically who would be interested in shipping something possibly 'illegal' through the mail; including tarantulas, scorpions, etc, to use USPS Priority, Express, or 1st Class because said mail types require a warrant to be opened. If it doesn't smell like Jamaica, or possibly Cuba all over it, then they are not likely to get too far with the warrant. 


Many people think they are being smart getting packaged shipped media mail, but in all reality they are the most opened. UPS and Fedex regularly check random packages, shake them, and can also completely open them and repackage them if they so choose to. USPS CANNOT EVER open a package unless they go through a very thorough process, and if it is Priority, Express, 1st Class they need a warrant, no exceptions. 

I have never nor ever would ship anything but USPS Priority and Express. It is not my damn fault if somewhere going to its destination the  package has some random bugs crawl inside of it... ;P


----------



## Venari (May 5, 2010)

ametan said:


> You don't buy USPS insurance. If you have a DOA, you need to contact the seller and make sure you followed his/her LAG (live arrival guarantee) policies.


Which sucks if you're sending your MM of an expensive tarantula for a 50-50, and it dies in transit. You can't get reimbursed, because you weren't supposed to ship it in the first place.


----------

